# Guard animals for goats



## ODINSWORN (Jun 8, 2010)

I am looking at getting into goats, and am intrigued by the idea of putting a donkey, llama, or alpaca in with them as a guardian. Have any of you tried this, if so, did you feel it was successful? Coyotes are quite prevalent in my area, so I anticipate them being a concern.


----------



## Rechellef (Oct 5, 2010)

We have a donkey and although he is perfect with our sheep, he actually doesn't like the goats and chases them. Today he hurt one of the babies, so we are sadly forced to sell him. Some have the same issue with the ocassional llama too. Others have GREAT success with donkeys and llamas as guard animals. I suppose it depends on their personality.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

If you get goats get really good fence. If you cannot afford really good fence, then get a livestock guardian dog. You can peruse these threads for all sorts of stories about what happens when you try other things.

Alpacas are WAY too small to go against even one coyote. Realize they are the same size as the goats. And do you REALLY want to spend $2000 + dollars on an alpaca to guard your goats?

There is a thread on here posted TODAY about donkey injuring a baby goat kid. Want to come out and find your three day old kids trampled because they annoyed the donkey?

Llamas are still PREY animals, and rather expensive also. AND they will kick and kill goats.

However, my Anatolian Shepherd faced down an entire pack by himself and THREW coyotes over the fence. Today, he was nuzzling baby kids and trying to encourage one to nurse. Not saying ALL LGDs are safe and wonderful, you have to look for good, working dogs....but they are BRED for this. You are catch-as-catch-can on whether the donkey will be an asset or a danger.

Nice to see an Asatru on the board. Be welcome!


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

Go with a well trained LGD. I've had donkeys, Pyrs, Alpacas and Llamas. Alpacas ARE small and NOT guards of any sort ever - 
Llamas can, every now and again, and it isn't typical. . .guard against an occasional stray dog.
Donkeys can kill your goats as well as predators, but if you have a real coyote problem, a single donkey isn't going to dog the job like two well trained LGDs.
Don't get puppies, though. Get adult dogs that already know their job.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

We decided on large dogs to guard our homestead; and this includes our small herd of dairy goats. These dogs spend time in the pasture with the herd; will baby-sit the kids while the dams graze; and one of our dogs even things she is suppose to keep them from fighting. (This includes mating rituals for the grown ones and playful tactics for the kids.) I noticed again today, when the goats were sticking their heads "thru" the fencing, the oldes dog nuzzled her back legs getting (and keeping) her head out of the fence.

That being said, I have, also, heard good reports about miniature donkeys guarding goats; just have not been interested in trying them as I don't see them guarding humans.


----------



## ODINSWORN (Jun 8, 2010)

Hmmm I appreciate the input. I was only thinking about a couple goats for my own family's milk. That being said, I think I would only invest in guard dogs if I decided that goats were a must have animal, and I had actually had coyote attacks. Not too keen on investing in a specialty dog, feeding it, providing extra vet care to protect that investment, strictly as a prophylactic. I am thankful for the info that donkeys and llamas aren't just a guard dog that grazes. They certainly respect a big dog. When I was a kid, we had an Irish wolf hound, coyotes NEVER came near the house. These days they leave scat right in the yard. Any possibility of shutting the goats up at night like chickens?


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Yes! Lots of folks do that.

Heck, *I* do that, and I live in the land of timid coyotes (unlike in Denver, where they have Urban Coyotes that will pull a knife on you and take your wallet), and I *have* an LGD.

It's better and safer for them to be brought in at night.

Now, there are other alternatives to investing in a expensive LGD: Do you KNOW anyone who has a large, preferably male LGD? Great Pyr, Tibetan Mastiff, Anatolian Shepherd, Kuvasz, anything like that, who will let you borrow him for an hour once a month?

Because if you don't want coyotes on your property, you don't actually need the DOG....you need his urine. LGD's have magical, siren inducing pee that causes coyotes, wolves, mountain lions and bears to go "Holy cr*p! There's an LGD here! Get out! Get out! Run!"

So if you can borrow one, once a month, and just take him for a walk around the perimeter of your property, you should be okay.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Of course! I always close the gate at night to keep the herd in doors; however, the barn is not totally closed off. This means any large predator invested in harming a goat can get in over the gate in one area, over the inner wall and over the fencing at the other end of the barn. However, so can out dogs! We do live in an area where the large animals that might harm our goats are not located; so we are fortunate to that extent.

You could construct housing for your goats that would stop the type(s) of "harmful" intruders you have on your place; however, that would not keep them away from your goats during the day.


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

> Any possibility of shutting the goats up at night like chickens?


Yes, that will work and help avoid most attacks you'd encounter.


----------



## RoyalValley (Apr 29, 2009)

We just got a llama, for free. Most of the llamas around here are free, people can't afford to feed them. Most I've seen for one is $100. 

Ours seems to be good so far, she is still getting used to the animals. But she hasn't spit at us at all and is constantly on the lookout. Time will tell.


----------



## jamjam (Dec 29, 2009)

The best guard animal I had was a llama. He would not allow anything in the field that did not belong there. Cleaned out all the woodchucks and other small animals. Would stomp a fox to death and chase off a coyote. He loved the goats and would have to inspect all the new kids and lay down with them and let them crawl all over him. I have heard that if you have a pair they will not guard as well as a single one. I lost him about 6 months ago and really miss him.


----------



## freedomfrom4 (Jul 27, 2009)

Tonight the baby goats are spending the first night away from mom and I thought it was like the sound of a dinner bell to all critters that find goat tasty. So all my goats are locked in the barn.


----------

